# ford 7000



## robkim (Sep 6, 2017)

The tach is not working on my ford 7000.I found that the cable is missing.I can,t find where it connects to the engine.The altenator has no drive assembly on it so it must connect some place on the engine. Help would be appreciated,,,Thanks


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

robkim said:


> The tach is not working on my ford 7000.I found that the cable is missing.I can,t find where it connects to the engine.The altenator has no drive assembly on it so it must connect some place on the engine. Help would be appreciated,,,Thanks


Your tractor came from the factory with a 12V Lucas generator and Vreg for the charging system.
The tach drive was on the back end of the generator.
Many, if not most of those systems have been replaced by an alternator which is superior in every way.
For a long time the only alternator with tach drive cost upwards of $300 so most people simply installed a Delco 10-SI alternator and dispensed with the tach.
Now days they are sellung alternators with a tach drive on them that can be had for about
$100. This is probably your cheapest route if you want a tach.
Also, the 65-75 Ford had notoriously bad tach/hour meters.
Many of them quit working after just a couple thousand hours so just another reason to dispense with the tach.
The charging system, tach and drive were changed for the better beginning in 1976. You could also change your tractor over to the new style if you wanted.


----------



## robkim (Sep 6, 2017)

Ultradog said:


> Your tractor came from the factory with a 12V Lucas generator and Vreg for the charging system.
> The tach drive was on the back end of the generator.
> Many, if not most of those systems have been replaced by an alternator which is superior in every way.
> For a long time the only alternator with tach drive cost upwards of $300 so most people simply installed a Delco 10-SI alternator and dispensed with the tach.
> ...





Ultradog said:


> Your tractor came from the factory with a 12V Lucas generator and Vreg for the charging system.
> The tach drive was on the back end of the generator.
> Many, if not most of those systems have been replaced by an alternator which is superior in every way.
> For a long time the only alternator with tach drive cost upwards of $300 so most people simply installed a Delco 10-SI alternator and dispensed with the tach.
> ...





Thanks for the informative reply Ultradog, what if I bought an electronic tach would there be a way to hook it up to my tractor? Just wondering..Thanks


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

robkim said:


> Thanks for the informative reply Ultradog, what if I bought an electronic tach would there be a way to hook it up to my tractor? Just wondering..Thanks


I've been messing around with the 2/3/4000 Fords for about 15 years now.
Bought, sold, fixed and parted out a few.
They had the same charging system and tach drive as yours.
It seems like every time I got a tach installed on one of my own tractors I would rob it off again to get a tractor sold.
So about 90% of the time I haven't had one. I just have a mechanical oil pressure gage as I do like to keep track of that.
As for rpms, I just run my engine about 3/4 throttle on the bush hog or finish mower and that is good enough.
As for hours, I only run my tractors a combined total of about 50 hours a year so I just change oil every other year and consider it good.
To answer your question tho,
I know tachs for gassers are inexpensive but have never looked into one for a diesel.
Exact RPMs just aren't that important to me.


----------

